# diesel vehicles may triple in next 5 yrs



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Seems like almost all fords you can get heavily discounted. I know a lot of people that would love a diesel ranger. Know one person that has one but not sure how it came about since he has it stateside. But a lot of those guys are following this Indian truck with a big level of interest.


Ford has been putting out a small Ranger pick-up in Latin America with a really neat diesel engine called a Power-Stroke, made in Brazil. It's been around for more than 6 years.

It would never meet US EPA/DOT, so not sure how anyone would import it.

You could drive in across the border as a tourist, but you could never get it regsitered here.

Or, I've read on TDIClub where someone was looking to do a kit retrofit. Pretty desperate to do that.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think his or the drivetrain came from Canada. I have read of people converted older Jap trucks to diesel. They buy the front half of the trucks out of Japan. Supposeably it is a pretty cheap thing to do if you turn the wrenches yourself.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Hu99 said:


> Mahindra? Seriously? Is there anybody alive that would buy a car made in India?
> No, I retract that. The Hyundai Pony and the Yugo sold quite well.


It might not be for you, but it will work out for certain niche :

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/epa-approves-diesel-powered-mahindra-compact-pickups/


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

If BMW can't get the problems with the HPFP of their turbo-gasser engines resolved, the diesel footprint of BMWs will triple in less than 5 years.... :angel:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

anE934fun said:


> If BMW can't get the problems with the HPFP of their turbo-gasser engines resolved, the diesel footprint of BMWs will triple in less than 5 years.... :angel:


I dont think they are really working hard on solving it. If they were to they would have solved it back in 2008 or atleast with new N55


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

bayoucity said:


> It might not be for you, but it will work out for certain niche :
> 
> http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/epa-approves-diesel-powered-mahindra-compact-pickups/


I don't doubt that there's a niche for it. There has to be a huge market for a budget priced utility vehicle. What concerns me is the quality and is it really such a good deal economically if it is poorly built and results in huge downtime?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd like to see one next to a Ranger or an F150, I am not getting a good feel for how it big/small it actually is. I have read it is comparable in size to a Toyota Tocoma and supposed to cost around $22k. Does not seem like a horrible deal but also not a great one and especially when considering it is a brand new product/manufacturer to the states. For comparisons sakes I think you can still get SD Ford diesel trucks in the high 20s via all the deals they offer on them.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I wasnt aware of other auto manufactures plans of getting diesels

Copying info from dunderhi's post from other thread:

Here's my updated list of diesels

Currently on sale in the US

Cars:
Audi A3 TDI - 5dr hatch
BMW 335d sedan
MB E350 Bluetec - sedan
VW Golf TDI - 3dr & 5dr hatch
VW Jetta TDI - sedan
VW Jetta Wagon TDI - Wagon

SUVs:
Audi Q7 TDI
BMW X5 35d
MB ML350 Bluetec
MB GL350 Bluetec
MB R350 Bluetec
VW Toureg TDI

Trucks:
Chevy HD
Ford SD
Ram Chassis

Near Future

BMW 535d - (http://www.greencarreports.com/blog/...be-diesel-four)
Carbon Motors E7 - (http://www.carbonmotors.com/)
MB S350 AWD Bluetec - (http://www.caranddriver.com/news/car...iesel-car_news)
Mahindra compact truck - (http://www.mahindrana.com/)

Potential

Audi A4 - (http://www.audinow.com/blogs/audinow...di-a4-tdi.html)
BMW 320d - (http://www.greencarreports.com/blog/...be-diesel-four)
GM Car - (http://www.leftlanenews.com/general-...showrooms.html) 
Jeep Wrangler - (http://www.allpar.com/model/upcoming.html)
Mazda 6 - (http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/2...l-in-2012.html)
Mazda CX7 - (http://carnews.gossipblender.com/car...sel-prototype/)
Mercedes GLK - (http://editorial.autos.msn.com/artic...mentid=1160328)
Toyota Tundra - (http://www.toyoland.com/future.html)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I find it interesting that Jeep is considering one in a Wrangler. I know they did one in the Liberty or did at one time, recall hearing it did not sell well at all.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hu99 said:


> I don't doubt that there's a niche for it. There has to be a huge market for a budget priced utility vehicle. What concerns me is the quality and is it really such a good deal economically if it is poorly built and results in huge downtime?


HU, there was a Chinese built Diesel SUV available in Latin America that was quite popular. It had a Mercedes Benz Diesel Engine in it. I'm trying to remember the name of it and what it cost, but it was very similar to the Mitsubishi Montero, a full size SUV. It was a bit on the ugly side IMO, but again, it was popular. Something "Dong" as I recall. I'll search and follow up.

I have a 2008 Mitsubishi Montero (Full Size SUV 4X4) with a 3.0l TDI down in Central America. Again, a very popular car. It was about $42k new, fairly well equipped. Actaully you can get just about ever possible make and model in a diesel everywhere but the USA or Canada (I suppose).:dunno:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Corrected, it was made in South Korea.

The SsangYong Musso is a SUV manufactured by the South Korean automobile manufacturer SsangYong Motor Company, from 1993 to 2005.

First produced in 1993, the car featured a Mercedes-Benz petrol engine or a diesel engine. The car was designed by Briton Ken Greenley and received the Auto Design Award from the Birmingham Auto Show hosted in 1994 and 1996. Also known for its off-road abilities, the vehicle won the Pharaohs Rally of Egypt for 4WD vehicles in October 1994.

The Musso seats five people and its wheels are fit for off-road driving, similar to its smaller sibling, the Korando. The SsangYong Musso Sports, a Musso variant with a truck bed, was released in later years.

The Musso is available in Russia as TagAZ Road Partner, produced by TagAZ in Taganrog, Russia (since 2008) and also in Iran as Musso, produced by Moratab Khodro Co. (since 2003). It was sold in Vietnam by Mekong Auto Corporation from 1997 to 2005.

[edit] Mercedes-Benz Musso
As SsangYong had a technology-sharing deal with Mercedes-Benz at the time, the decision was made to sell the Musso as a badge-engineered Mercedes-Benz model in some markets. This was supposedly to allow SsangYong to gain footholds in new markets without having to build their own infrastructure (utilizing existing Mercedes-Benz networks) while giving Mercedes a competitor in the then-booming SUV market.[1].

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ssangyong_Musso

Check out photos on the website.:eeps:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

It is now called the Rexton, looks like a MB ML.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SsangYong_Rexton


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I wasnt aware of other auto manufactures plans of getting diesels
> 
> Copying info from dunderhi's post from other thread:
> 
> ...


Cabon Motors is not going to be commercially available (and only in production IF they can get their funding)

"greencarreports" appears to be nothing more than people tweeting about cars- or am I missing something? Don't get me wrong- I would love to have the 320d as a choice over here, but I've seen no word on it being considered for N America. Please give a link if you have it.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I wasnt aware of other auto manufactures plans of getting diesels
> 
> Copying info from dunderhi's post from other thread:
> 
> ...


Let's not forget the wonderful clattering, underpowered Jeep Cherokee 3.0 Diesel.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hu99 said:


> Let's not forget the wonderful clattering, underpowered Jeep Cherokee 3.0 Diesel.


I thought the Grand Cherokee diesel was dropped in 2009 due to the divorce of Chrysler and Mercedes. It used a Mercedes engine, correct?

I did not realize that the Indian truck maker is also a big tractor maker. Would appear people are not all that impressed with the quality of their tractors.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I recall the Jeep Liberty had an Italian diesel engine it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Liberty did or still does use an Italian engine, just stopped being available in the states around 2007.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> I recall the Jeep Liberty had an Italian diesel engine it.


It runs on olive oil?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

János said:


> It runs on olive oil?


It might. Olive oil can be an input to biodiesel....


----------



## splooge (Jul 16, 2006)

I will be first in line when my 535d finally arrives in California!


----------

